# Defective books



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

*I am the author (Jack Koehler) and publisher (Sportology Publications) of the book titled "SLINGSHOT SHOOTING". It has come to my attention that some of the books have a defective binding. If you are unfortunate enough to have purchased one of the defective books, I want to replace it with a new book (from a different printer). *

*Send the front cover of your book to Sportology Publications (the address is on the copyright page of the book) and I will send you a new book. I'll send the replacement book using "Book Rate" so it will be a little slow in getting to you.*

*I will never forgive my printer for the problem but I hope you can forgive me,*

*Jack Koehler*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Class act, Jack. We'd like to see more of you here.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Very honorable!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

You, sir, are awesome.

I happen to have gotten the local library to order both All About Slingshots and Slingshot Shooting. I checked them out first and they have not been back in since.

Thank you for writing them. But our Cookeville TN copies are fine.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for being awesome Jack


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You are an honorable man. Wish we had more like you.


----------

